# OT-looking for a skateboard



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Anyone have a used cruiser style board they want to sell? I'm just looking for something to walk the dog with on the bike path, thought it would be fun to have a skate board.


----------



## K2boater (Apr 25, 2004)

check craigslist


----------

